# If bilbo had taken a hankiechief



## tom_bombadil (May 3, 2002)

if bilbo had taken a hankie chief the story would be a lot diffrent bilbo wouldnt moan all the time and he could of used it in mirkwood by climbing a tree and waving it in the air then they would of been seen. plus he might of been able to triuck smaug into trading it for the treasure


----------



## Elias (May 3, 2002)

That's right!!!


----------



## chrysophalax (May 3, 2002)

Nope! Smaug would have toasted him for sure! Traded it for treasure indeed!


----------



## Chymaera (May 3, 2002)

well maybe, if it a had some shiney sequins and things on it, maybe.


----------



## tom_bombadil (May 4, 2002)

exactly smaug had a big body small head so if he had a small head small brain so smaug probably never seen hankie smaug trade for treasure


----------



## LadyGaladriel (May 4, 2002)

what I love about Bilbo is how English he is. 
A hat and a hankerchief! Bless


----------



## Arwen_evenstar (May 13, 2002)

Smaug ist cool. i is liking Smaug. I bet Smaug would hav traded a hanky with a letter "S" on it, and a picture of a dragon in golden sequins....


----------



## BelDain (May 13, 2002)

but what about all the handkerchiefs that Gandalf brought later? Do you think he just didn't let Bilbo use any of them?

Oh that's right, they were filled with spoons.


----------



## tom_bombadil (May 17, 2002)

lol 

yes but bilbo liked hankies


----------



## Arwen_evenstar (May 22, 2002)

ohhhhhhhh hankies........
my mum calls them snot rags. mind thats just when they have been left snotty all over tha house. this has no relevance i know...


----------



## Goldberry344 (May 22, 2002)

its not that he didnt have hankies, gandalf brought him some on their way out of the shire, but i think the horsie with the hankies ran away, or got eaten, or some scary thing like that.


----------



## Dragon (Jun 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Goldberry344 _
> *its not that he didnt have hankies, gandalf brought him some on their way out of the shire, but i think the horsie with the hankies ran away, or got eaten, or some scary thing like that. *



maybe the horsie ate the hankies!!!


----------

